

The easy way to implement a Red-Black tree - garrisonj
http://www.garrisonjensen.com/programming/2015/05/15/easy-red-black-tree.html

======
nine_k
It's fun to compare how much longer is an implementation in an Algol-type
language:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Red%E2%80%93black_tree#Operati...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Red%E2%80%93black_tree#Operations)

Pattern-matching goes a really long way.

